# Are these fish compatible?



## Steenbergen (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello i have a cycled 112 gallon aquarium and the fish i am looking to put in it aresetup is based around the angel fish).
14 Angelfish
6 Bala Sharks
12 Zebra Danios
12 Platies
8 Rummy Nose Tetra's
6 CLown Loaches
and 12 Dwarf Gouramis.
I was just wondering if these fish are all compatible with each other, i have read and research and i am pretty sure that they all are. Thanks for your opionions and comments.** I know this is overstocked but i will remove fish as needed, or if you have the time you can use the fish i gave you and make another list of fish that is not overstocked.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

To many angels, They will fight, also that's to many fish altogether.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Definitely overloading your tank. Clown Loaches get pretty large, and so do the Angels. You're looking at big problems down the road once they all grow up. Assuming they survive the initial, inevitable, all-out BRAWL. It would be like the Colisseum. :lol:


----------



## Steenbergen (Mar 10, 2007)

how many angel fish would you think i could fit? i am going to get rid of the platies probably and lower the numbers a bit


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Consider this: Angels fully grown can reach 6" in length, and 8" in height. I'd say maybe 3 or 4 TOPS, especially if you want to have other fish in the tank, which you do, according to your other posts. 

Also, too many angels will cause them to fight, eventually leading some to die and be a waste of money.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

6 Balas will not do well in the tank either. They grow to 12 inches and will need plenty of swimming space to roam around.

There are other loaches to try. _Botia kubotai_ and _Botia striata_ will look great in your tank.

I'd stick with 4-6 gouramis(male and female) only. Males are quite aggressive against each other and will defend their chosen boundaries.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Lupin said:


> 6 Balas will not do well in the tank either. They grow to 12 inches and will need plenty of swimming space to roam around.
> 
> There are other loaches to try. _Botia kubotai_ and _Botia striata_ will look great in your tank.
> 
> I'd stick with 4-6 gouramis(male and female) only. Males are quite aggressive against each other and will defend their chosen boundaries.



What about a red shark? I heard they only need 50 gallons.


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

wat marcus ur on here... dont go with a red tail cuz i hate them... id go with a bunch of loaches instead, not just clowns tho. id say go 3 angel fish, get 3 bala and go with some awesoe rainbows and killis. and take out the livebearers... ther bad to. also as ur fish store guy i require u to get a knife fish and some khuli loaches

and id only get 6 danios and replace the lose 6 with rummy nose tetras.

so my list for u is
3 angels
6loaches (at least 3 clowns)
6 danios (if u have to have to have em, id lose em)
14 rummy rose tetras
6 khuli loaches
6 rainbows
3 awesome killis (not golden wonders)
3 bala sharks

P.S. ill give u 2 bucks for ur last killi


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mr.bojangles said:


> wat marcus ur on here... dont go with a red tail cuz i hate them...


Just because you don't like them doesn't mean the rest should not get them merely by preferences of one person.


> get 3 bala and go with some awesoe rainbows and killis.


I understand this is often quite debated but instead of sticking to balas, why not look into other species? There are several species that resemble the balas in shape. _Puntius denisonii_ is one of the great choices assuming you can afford, of course.


> and take out the livebearers... ther bad to. also as ur fish store guy i require u to get a knife fish and some khuli loaches


Which knife fish are you talking about? I know perfectly well that knives are rather predatory and your other fish will be gone by the time they reach their potential size.

Livebearers are not that bad as long as you know how to regulate their population.


> and id only get 6 danios and replace the lose 6 with rummy nose tetras.


There is no reason to replace 6 rummies with 6 danios. Both occupy very different levels therefore the danios can be kept along with 20 rummies.


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

red tails get mean wen they get big ... iv had many ppl come into the store asking me wat to do. and i pretty muched picked everything else going into that. 

balas look the best

black ghost knife

with the larger school the rummies will feel safer and be more active ... danios r always active and dont need a big group


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mr.bojangles said:


> balas look the best


Consider the adult size. 3 12-inches balas will not match the likings of kuhlis, angels, danios and rummies.


> black ghost knife


Not compatible with kuhlis and tetras. BGKs are predatory and reaching 12 inches, predation occurs more frequently compared to being juveniles.


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

i know alot of ppl who have full grow clown knives in large planted aquariums and they dont touch anything ... i know a guys whos got them with neons with no problems ... u just got to give them ther own cave in the corner and spot feed em lots


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mr.bojangles said:


> i know alot of ppl who have full grow clown knives in large planted aquariums and they dont touch anything ... i know a guys whos got them with neons with no problems ... u just got to give them ther own cave in the corner and spot feed em lots


Oh, experiences are not always the same but on the side note, keeping them together is still not recommended. This is on the precautionary side.

Knives are still predatory regardless of whether you wish to keep dither fish there or not. Well, it's up to you but I'm sticking firmly to my recommendation that neons will not mix with predatory fish. Sooner or later, there will be a time when most small fish disappear.


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

i wouldnt put them with neons either but iv seen it done ... also bgk have small mouths and a full grown rummy will probly not fit ... thats also the reason for the large school

as long as u keep it well fed it will pretend the other fish dont exist


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

id definately go with denisoni barbs instead of balas. the biggest ive seen is 6 inches and they have fantastic colouring. they r pricy but cheaper if u can get them as juvenilles. id also go for something other than the danios. imo they r too common and boring. but its in ur taste so go with wat ya fancy


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

mr.bojangles said:


> also bgk have small mouths and a full grown rummy will probly not fit ... thats also the reason for the large school
> 
> as long as u keep it well fed it will pretend the other fish dont exist


wrong wrong wrong.

BGK mouths appear small, they are actually bigger than they appear, i had a 5-6 inch BGK that had no problem picking off rummys, it did 9 in the last week i had it in my tank.

its natural instinct is to hunt in the dark, its one of the reasons the species survived and isn't extinct.

your posting style is frankly annoying as well, lazy.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

In general there are certain fish that you shouldn't keep with others but obviously there will be exceptions. It is then up to you if you want to take the risk of putting certain fish together that, on most ocassions, will not work. It is possible all will be fine, but *much* more possible that all will not be fine.

Black Ghost Knives have much bigger mouths than you'd think. I wouldn't think tetras would last long. 

Again, I'd strongly suggets no Balas purely because of the size of the tank, and the numbers that balas generally require to feel safe and secure.


----------

